# formWizard - Klasse zum "einfachen-Formulare-generieren"



## Bailor (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade am rumspielen mit der formWizard-Klasse von Andreas Demmer...
Und ich bin wirklich begeistert; die aktuelle Version der Klasse ist schön sauber geschrieben, die Bedienung ist relativ einfach und es erzeugt mehr oder weniger xhtml-konformen code...

Nur einen einzigen Hacken hat das ganze (für mich): es ist komplett auf PHP5 basierend geschrieben... Als Programmierer find ich das super; als Typ, der das script auf nem php4-webserver zum laufen bringen will, nicht...

Und die alter version des scripts, die noch mit php4 läuft, gefällt mir ned 

Drum frag ich jetzt einfach mal in die Runde: Kennt jemand ähnlich schöne Formular-Generator, die mit php4 laufen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Dezember 2005)

Moeglicherweise hilft Dir ja dieses Tutorial dabei die aktuelle Version der Klasse fuer PHP4 fit zu machen.


----------



## Bailor (12. Dezember 2005)

Nunja, bevor ich mich ans groß umschreiben machen wollte (die Klasse hat 1500 Zeilen Code), wollte ich halt mal fragen, ob es nicht eine für mich einfachere Problemlösung gibt... 

Danke für den Link zu deinem Tutorial, ich vermut mal nur dass das script nicht nur "normale funktionen" verwendet.
Wenn ich nichts anderes finde, werd ich mich mal guggen...


----------

